# Wifi silently dies after a few hours: used to work fine

## chrisstankevitz

My WPA wifi connected gentoo machine silenly loses its network connection after a few hours.  I say 'silently' because WICD still reports a good connection -- but I cannot do anything including ping my router.  Using WICD to disconnect and reconnect fixes the problem.

The problem started after a recent emerge update of my system which, among many other things, upgraded my kernel from 3.0.6 to 3.1.6.

Anyone have any ideas or troubleshooting tips?

Thank you,

Chris

----------

## epsilon72

Have you tried using the 3.0.6 kernel again, just to see whether or not it was a kernel upgrade that did it?  Have you also tried the current up-to-date stable kernel? (3.2.1-r2)

----------

## chrisstankevitz

Yes, I updated everything (including the WICD packages and the kernel to 3.2.1) and I have not seen the problem.  Since the problem is intermittent, I cannot say for sure, but will have a better idea next week.

Thank you,

Chris

----------

